# Ferenc Fricsay--Looking for more Beethoven symphonies



## SixFootScowl

I have Fricsay's Beethoven symphonies 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, and 9. 

Can anyone tell me if there is any recording out there by Fricsay of Beethoven's 2nd, 4th, or 6th symphonies? 

I would love to have a complete cycle of Fricsay, or at least more complete then the 2/3 cycle I have now.


----------



## Albert7

The complete Fricsay DG box sets will help:

http://www.amazon.com/Ferenc-Fricsay-Recordings-Grammophon-Orchestral/dp/B00K12RE92/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1419616749&sr=1-1&keywords=fricsay+complete


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thanks Albertfallickwang. That would be a glorious set to own, but at $120 used I am not sure I am going that route. Also, I am not sure what Beethoven symphonies it includes. Surely the ones I already have, but do you have a listing for it that I can check for 2, 4, and 6?


----------



## Albert7

Researched further and I don't think that Fircsay recorded those. If you buy through iTunes it is way cheaper to own.


----------



## Ukko

In an effort at irrelevancy (which I am quite good at), I will say that I consider Fricsay to be a superb Bartók conductor.


----------



## PetrB

Ukko said:


> In an effort at irrelevancy (which I am quite good at), I will say that I consider Fricsay to be a superb Bartók conductor.


More than seconding this, I think if Fricsay conducted it and there is a recording that fact makes the recording of extreme interest, period.

Further irrelevancy, but *Beethoven* -- don't be without Fricsay's recorded _*Fidelio*,_ which includes all the overtures....


----------



## csacks

They are not included in the box. To be honest, I could have sworn that they were included, but I have just checked and they are not. Thats why I also mentioned Fricsay in a topic about Beethoven´s cycles, but it was my mistake, as you said, 2nd, 4th and 6th are missing. Can not tell about other records, because this set includes only those done with DG.


----------



## ptr

I haven't anything conducted by Fricsay that has disappointed, he was a true master, his Bartok and Kodaly is essential!

/ptr


----------



## Albert7

Fricsay is undoubtably an underrated master. Too bad peeps don't his stuff as well as Karajan.


----------



## Ukko

albertfallickwang said:


> Fricsay is undoubtably an underrated master. Too bad peeps don't his stuff as well as Karajan.


Um, don't what his stuff?

[BTW are you trying for another "Karajangate"?]


----------



## Albert7

Ukko said:


> Um, don't what his stuff?
> 
> [BTW are you trying for another "Karajangate"?]


i meant don't know.


----------



## SixFootScowl

PetrB said:


> More than seconding this, I think if Fricsay conducted it and there is a recording that fact makes the recording of extreme interest, period.
> 
> Further irrelevancy, but *Beethoven* -- don't be without Fricsay's recorded _*Fidelio*,_ which includes all the overtures....


I actually thought about a Fricsay tribute thread, and maybe this will become that.

The 10 CD set I just ordered off Amazon for a paltry $12.31 should be wonderful. Here is the track listing. As you can see, it has Bartok and Mozart, both of which I believe were where he excelled even more than he did in general.

Also, I have a 14 track Fidelio Highlights with Fricsay. I am tempted to get the whole set as it is very good. He has an Act II Fidelio disc sung in Italian with Florestan sung in German.

Also, this may break down my wall of resistance to listing to a much more diverse set of composers. I never thought I would be taken on a wonderful ride by following a conductor, but here it goes.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a more complete listing on iTunes:














three worthy volumes!


----------



## SixFootScowl

albertfallickwang said:


> Here is a more complete listing on iTunes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> three worthy volumes!


A magnificent set. Besides DG's Ferenc Fricsay: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, Vol.1 - Orchestral Works (45 discs), I also found these (love the portraits and photographs of Ferenc),

Nice price for 4 discs (under $4):









10 discs with last disc having interviews with Ferenc:









3 discs of Bartok (first have to see if I like Bartok, but this is nicely priced):









And this 10 disc set I ordered last night:









And here is yet another 10 CD set.


----------



## PetrB

It should be remembered that Fricsay died really young, at age 48, from cancer. Most conductors do not get their foot notably in the door re: posts of note or "high positions" with the biggest league orchestras until age 40. 

Whether there are complete cycles of symphonies, etc. or not, anyone who appreciates this conductor's superb musical intelligence, (and evidently a personality able to get electrifying world class performances out of allegedly second-tier -- or simply younger orchestral players and soloists), must accept that his life was too shortened by illness and an early death that those recordings of his are all we have, and be grateful for what we do have from the maestro.


----------



## SixFootScowl

PetrB said:


> Whether there are complete cycles of symphonies, etc. or not, anyone who appreciates this conductor's superb musical intelligence, (and evidently a personality able to get electrifying world class performances out of allegedly second-tier -- or simply younger orchestral players and soloists), must accept that his life was too shortened by illness and an early death that those recordings of his are all we have, and be grateful for what we do have from the maestro.


Yes indeed! We are blessed to have the 6 Beethoven symphonies recorded. Part of my problem is I am into listening to entire cycles at once, and this leaves some gaps, particularly with the 6th. I am going to try inserting symphonies 2, 4, and 6 from some other conductor, just for continuity. It may or may not work, depending on the conductor. I tried Dorati, but he has few Beethoven symphony recordings available. I'd grab Dorati's 5 and 6 but the CD is about $20.

Tell me, anyone, if you know of a conductor who is similar to Fricsay and has readily available recordings of the Beethoven symphonies.


----------



## Albert7

Florestan said:


> Yes indeed! We are blessed to have the 6 Beethoven symphonies recorded. Part of my problem is I am into listening to entire cycles at once, and this leaves some gaps, particularly with the 6th. I am going to try inserting symphonies 2, 4, and 6 from some other conductor, just for continuity. It may or may not work, depending on the conductor. I tried Dorati, but he has few Beethoven symphony recordings available. I'd grab Dorati's 5 and 6 but the CD is about $20.
> 
> Tell me, anyone, if you know of a conductor who is similar to Fricsay and has readily available recordings of the Beethoven symphonies.


This is tough honestly. I can't even suggest Kleiber because he never did a cycle complete either. Perhaps Bohm could be a good choice to similarity to Fricsay???


----------



## Ukko

Ancerl maybe? Hah, I don't even know why he came to mind.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Florestan said:


> Nice price for 4 discs (under $4):


How is that listed in Amazon? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> How is that listed in Amazon? I can't seem to find it.


Here it is.

On Amazon you have to try all sorts of searches. Just Fricsay didn't bring up everything. I found other stuff by searching Fricsay Box Set, and I think even just Fricsay Box was slightly different.


----------



## SixFootScowl

albertfallickwang said:


> This is tough honestly. I can't even suggest Kleiber because he never did a cycle complete either. Perhaps Bohm could be a good choice to similarity to Fricsay???


Perhaps Toscanini would be good to fill in the missing symphonies from my Fricsay folder:


> A great admirer of Toscanini, Fricsay thought of himself as a modern conductor who avoided mannerism and kept the music moving swiftly forward.


from this page.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Florestan said:


> Perhaps Toscanini would be good to fill in the missing symphonies from my Fricsay folder:
> 
> from this page.


Hmm, interesting connection. I like that, I also appreciate how both Fricsay and Toscanini accomplish moving the music forward in near opposite ways. Fricsay does it with Furtwangler-esque tempos, yet at the same time, I don't see Fricsay as being similar to Furtwangler. He does indeed keep the flow of the music, which is what I love about Fricsay's 9th. The tempos are fairly slow yet it never really feels "slow". Where Furtwangler fluctuates and lingers (to great effect, of course), Fricsay keeps the momentum going.


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about Janos Ferencsik. He like Fricsay is Hungarian. He has a lot in common with Fricsay according to this from Wikipedia: 

"He assisted Arturo Toscanini, an experience which was to be of decisive importance for the remainder of his career ... Ferencsik was a friend of Hungarian composers Laszlo Lajtha, Béla Bartók and Zoltán Kodály and was known for his interpretations of their works."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Florestan said:


> Here it is.
> 
> t.


Thanks! That looks interesting.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here are clips for Ferencsik's cycle.


----------



## Manxfeeder

When I've seen lists of Beethoven symphonies, I always see Fricsay in the list, but I can't remember which one it is. Is there one of the 9 that stands out?


----------



## KenOC

Fricsay's 9th is VERY highly regarded. And no, not just by me. :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

just don't mix up Janos Ferencsik with Ferenc Fricsay. But yes, Fricsay's Ninth is about the best Ninth of all, my favorite of 40+ that I own.


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> Fricsay's 9th is VERY highly regarded. And no, not just by me. :lol:


Who are the vocal soloists for Fricsay's 9th?


----------



## KenOC

C'mon Albert, easy enough to look this up. "... Irmgard Seefried, Maureen Forrester, Ernst Haefliger, and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau..."


----------



## Albert7

KenOC said:


> C'mon Albert, easy enough to look this up. "... Irmgard Seefried, Maureen Forrester, Ernst Haefliger, and Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau..."


Thanks... I was just too lazy tonight after a huge meal


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## KenOC

From an Amazon review: "...this was the first version of the 9th to appear in stereo back in 1958, and it was Deutsche Grammophon's first ever stereo recording with the Berlin Philharmonic."


----------



## SixFootScowl

Well I just jumped on a deal for the cheapo label, LazerLight, Ferencsik Beethoven symphony cycle for $8.75. Couldn't help myself. Can hardly wait for it's arrival. My intent was to fill in Symphonies 2, 4, and 6 to make a complete cycle with my Fricsay symphonies, but instead of buying the 2 needed CDs for a penny each (total $8 shipped) I went for the whole cycle when I saw the very reasonable price.

(Hey KenOC, I just realized that Genius of Beethoven 99 cent download has the complete Egmont! Sweet. I have one Egmont and always wanted another and this one sounds pretty good.)


----------



## mitchflorida

The sound quality for his Dvorak's New World Symphony is amazing. Better than many newly recorded versions.


----------



## 13hm13

mitchflorida said:


> The sound quality for his Dvorak's New World Symphony is amazing. Better than many newly recorded versions.


The PERFORMANCE of NWS is the best I've heard. Ditto with LVB. His Mozart it top-notch, too.


----------

